# EHU cable size / suitability.



## Obanboy666 (Dec 28, 2015)

Going to make up a new longer EHU cable for when motorhome is parked up on drive. Present bought EHU cable has been damaged by our cars driving over it. I will run it around the perimeter of the drive which will stop the cars damaging it and hide it from prying eyes into the bargain.
Going to use 35 metres of 2.5mm rubber sheathed cable my brother has lying about in his garage.
Could someone advise if this cable is OK to use ? I will use the plug and socket from existing damaged EHU cable.


----------



## Compo (Dec 28, 2015)

*ehu*

yes this cable will be fine to use as long as cars do not run over it !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robmac (Dec 28, 2015)

I carry 2 cables, 1 short and 1 long. If I am on a site, sometimes I can use the shorter one and not worry about loads of excess cable lying around.

On other occasions I can join the 2 together for very long access.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 28, 2015)

Compo said:


> yes this cable will be fine to use as long as cars do not run over it !!!!!!!!!!



I realise that now lol ! Thats why I'm going to run it around the perimeter of the drive.


----------



## 1 Cup (Dec 28, 2015)

*long lead to van*

Should be ok if you don't use all the comforts 
Usage some lights and charger ?
If you use heater tv frigde and the works it might heat up  the plug check ampage:have fun:


----------



## Admin (Dec 28, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Going to use 35 metres of 2.5mm rubber sheathed cable my brother has lying about in his garage.



If it is rubber sheathed then you should not use it as it weathers quickly. PVC cable would be the best.
35m of 2.5 mm three core flex will be able to carry 13 amps with plenty to spare and the voltage drop will be fine.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 28, 2015)

If you buy a Hook Up cable from a reliable UK source it will be Arctic Cable a special outside PVC cable it has a temperature range of -40 to +70 deg.  Standard PVC of Rubber Flexible cable whilst satisfactory to a point is not of the same standard, given of these two  I would prefere Rubber.
 A lot of E Bay buys are non genuine also.
If you go on some CC club sites they will not let you use cable other than an Orange colour.

Can you not install a suitable weathrproof 16A socket adjacent to the motorhome.

Alf


----------



## outtolunch (Dec 28, 2015)

The problem with orange cable is to the colour blind in poor light it becomes invisible on green surfaces as I found out when I chopped through the hedge clipper cable.
I prefer blue for visibility.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 28, 2015)

Steve If you cannot avoid vehicle's running over the cable I noted a new none armourw site cable in CEF the other week  that would be suitable it is a flexible cable in black only I will get you a Trade price if you want.

Alf


----------



## st3v3 (Dec 28, 2015)

As above, it will work but will perish quite quickly. Use it for now, but keep an eye out for something else and check it regularly.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 28, 2015)

wire into a rcd socket s o if any problemit should trip out without turning off the ring you have it plugged into thus waking up and finding a wet freezer in the garge and you then have a rcd plug for allexternal usages ie mwoing the lawn well thats wrong letting the wife mow the lawn whilst you supervise and make sure she doesnt chop the cable and getting the stripes right


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 28, 2015)

Many thanks to all for the advise.
Only using the cable as it's free and being black will be unseen when I run it around the base of my hedge then up drive to the garage, I have already had an orange cable stolen earlier this year. I put the mains onto the motorhome in the winter to allow the use of a small oil filled heater and for chilling the fridge down overnight before I venture out so not much power demand on the cable.
Wasn't aware it will perish so will keep an eye on it.
Have been considering putting a weather proof socket on front of house, may do this when / if the rubber cable perishes.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 28, 2015)

I don't think Rubber cable will perish in your lifetime Steve but feed it through a RCD adapter

Alf


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 28, 2015)

Why hasn't some boffin in the accessory department developed a cable with reflective striping,thus making it visible in low light so it can be picked up by torchlight?


----------



## sasquatch (Dec 28, 2015)

Why hasn't some boffin in the accessory department developed a cable with reflective striping,thus making it visible in low light so it can be picked up by torch/ head light?


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 28, 2015)

sasquatch said:


> Why hasn't some boffin in the accessory department developed a cable with reflective striping,thus making it visible in low light so it can be picked up by torch/ head light?



I want the opposite so the local scumbags cannot see it. One already stolen this year and another attempt.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 28, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> I want the opposite so the local scumbags cannot see it. One already stolen this year and another attempt.



Why not thread your rubber cable down a length of cheap hose pipe?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 28, 2015)

The answer is at home my socket is at the side of my van and a 3m hook up lead, if yours has been stolen once just gently run the rear wheel over it  I would imagine genuine Arctic cable would stand the load

Alf


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 28, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> I want the opposite so the local scumbags cannot see it. One already stolen this year and another attempt.



I`m surprise you have not thought of this before, just run an extra live bare wire down the outside, at least you wont get the same guy trying to steal each time.


----------



## badgerdid (Dec 28, 2015)

There is blue arctic cable too as well as orange, maybe that wont be seen so easy?


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 29, 2015)

Obanboy666 - can I just ask a quick question as it's sort of on topic -  I've been reading this thread and didn't realise cables were so complicated. 

We're due off ski-camping soon and only have the orange EHU cable - with the low temps we're likely to get should we be using the Arctic stuff instead?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 29, 2015)

If your hook up lead was supplied with the van it's more than likely it is a genuine one and should be Arctic cable this will suffice down to -40 it's mainly internet copies that are fake ones. If yours came with the van I cannot see Hymer using anything other than genuine Arctic cable

Alf




ScamperVan said:


> Obanboy666 - can I just ask a quick question as it's sort of on topic -  I've been reading this thread and didn't realise cables were so complicated.
> 
> We're due off ski-camping soon and only have the orange EHU cable - with the low temps we're likely to get should we be using the Arctic stuff instead?


----------



## ScamperVan (Dec 29, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> If your hook up lead was supplied with the van it's more than likely it is a genuine one and should be Arctic cable this will suffice down to -40 it's mainly internet copies that are fake ones. If yours came with the van I cannot see Hymer using anything other than genuine Arctic cable
> 
> Alf



Thanks, Alf. It didn't come with the van as previous owner wanted that but ours was purchased from a motorhome/caravan dealer and the labels on the plugs look genuine. 16A, CE, IP44 etc.


----------



## kenjones (Dec 29, 2015)

Robmac said:


> I carry 2 cables, 1 short and 1 long. If I am on a site, sometimes I can use the shorter one and not worry about loads of excess cable lying around.
> 
> On other occasions I can join the 2 together for very long access.



I use a similar arrangement. One short for when I can get close to hook-up point and a long cable which will also connect to the shorter cable plus a 13a adaptor to charge the van at home.


----------



## campertwo (Dec 30, 2015)

Same here! I use a short one most of the time, long one to reach further away. Could join them together, but not supposed to I've heard? (I have done that on occasion) oops :cool1:


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for posting the link, going to have one of them. Once I make up my new cable for when on EHU at home I will make up a short cable from the one presently laid across my drive. It will go with my 25 metre cable I presently have in the motorhome.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 30, 2015)

I have had one of these for about 20 years I bought it after having cross words with a CC site warden he did not want a connector on his site and we could not get near enough to the bollard i use a 10m and 15m length  of hook up cable.
Anone I bought one then carried for years but never used it 

Alf


----------



## maingate (Dec 30, 2015)

Alf 1 said:


> I have had one of these for about 20 years I bought it after having cross words with a CC site warden he did not want a connector on his site and we could not get near enough to the bollard i use a 10m and 15m length  of hook up cable.
> Anone I bought one then carried for years but never used it
> 
> Alf



As you know Alf, I only use sites when there is a Z in the month. Only once did I need to join a cable, the Warden loaned me one as we could not get near a pitch due to waterlogged ground.

I found a Tesco Carrier Bag worked well as a temporary waterproof enclosure. :lol-049:


----------



## Mike Young (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the link to this protector David, I've seen them used a lot in France but so far hadn't found a supplier.  Even on some of the free aires with EHU, a longer cable is needed, and I would feel happier with a robust joint cover.


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Dec 30, 2015)

I wouldn't say robust they are quite flimsy and only robust if you fit a small padlock or cable tie to hold together in the hole provided

Alf






Mike Young said:


> Thanks for the link to this protector David, I've seen them used a lot in France but so far hadn't found a supplier.  Even on some of the free aires with EHU, a longer cable is needed, and I would feel happier with a robust joint cover.


----------



## Robert mcmurray (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh my god 3 cables from 1 ehu covered in a Sainsburys carrier bag. Health and safety nightmare !!!!!!


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 30, 2015)

Robert mcmurray said:


> Oh my god 3 cables from 1 ehu covered in a Sainsburys carrier bag. Health and safety nightmare !!!!!!



Oh dear.  The EHU will only provide a max of 16A to cables that are rated in excess of this, so what’s the problem?  The connectors are all designed to comply with an IP rating which will be satisfactory if not immersed in water so the Sainsbury is a bit superfluous.

I know were the H&S nightmare is


----------



## Robert mcmurray (Dec 30, 2015)

shortcircuit said:


> Oh dear.  The EHU will only provide a max of 16A to cables that are rated in excess of this, so what’s the problem?  The connectors are all designed to comply with an IP rating which will be satisfactory if not immersed in water so the Sainsbury is a bit superfluous.
> 
> I know were the H&S nightmare is



I am a qualified electrician,with respect I do know what I am talking about. This is bad practice and would not be tolerated on any reputable site.


----------



## shortcircuit (Dec 30, 2015)

Robert mcmurray said:


> I am a qualified electrician,with respect I do know what I am talking about. This is bad practice and would not be tolerated on any reputable site.



Before I retired I was an Approved Certifier of Installations and had the task of inspecting works carried out by "qualified electricians" some of whom were baffled by how an insulation tester worked and had no idea how to interpretate readings taken.

A bit common sense needed, another scarce commodity.


----------



## horshamjack (Dec 31, 2015)

Robert mcmurray said:


> I am a qualified electrician,with respect I do know what I am talking about. This is bad practice and would not be tolerated on any reputable site.



Correct as only 110v is allowed on construction sites! or 1m 240v to the transformer :rolleyes2:


----------



## Andyderbyshire (Dec 31, 2015)

Max length of a 2.5mm flexible cable on a 16a supply is 25mtr But the cable must be uncoiled and protected by a 16amp or below device ie fuse etc


----------

